# Has anyone received Cabella's discount coupons yet?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been waiting since January.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, this is weird. I posted earlier today, & when I got back home it was in the mail. It was only for $30 off a purchase of $150 or more. They used to send out some big discounts. Has anyone got one of those recently?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We had the cards a couple weeks ago. Spend $100, get a $25 gift card, $200 = $50 etc. I've had a couple $20 off $150's come in catalogs and just this week I got a $20 off $120.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got a 30 off 150 or more. If anyone will use it PM me and I will give you the code.


----------

